# pourquoi skype et facebook si petites??



## yabr (28 Mars 2011)

bonjour
nouveau sur Ipad,je suis etonné et deçu de voir que pas mal d'applications une fois ouvertes n'occupent qu'une petite partie de l'ecran...skype,msn,facbook....

quand on appui sur 2X,effectivement ça agrandit avec une deifintion d'image pas terrible....

qu'en pensez vous?????

merci a vous


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2011)

C'est simplement que ce sont des applications développées pour iPhone et n'ont pas été adaptées à la taille d'écran de l'iPAD.

Le mieux est d'envoyer un commentaire aux développeurs pour leur demander une version optimisée iPAD. Ils finiront peut-être par le faire


----------



## yabr (28 Mars 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est simplement que ce sont des applications développées pour iPhone et n'ont pas été adaptées à la taille d'écran de l'iPAD.
> 
> Le mieux est d'envoyer un commentaire aux développeurs pour leur demander une version optimisée iPAD. Ils finiront peut-être par le faire


 
grand merci pour la reponse....

sais tu quelle application msn pour ipad est la meilleure??
une application avec emoticones et qui permet d'ouvrir plusieurs personnes en même temps?(demande ça pour mes enfants,je ne connais rien a msn mais mes enfants sur osx,ouvrent pleins de fenetres en même temps....)


encore merci


----------



## r e m y (28 Mars 2011)

aucune idée... seuls mes enfants utilisaient msn et maintenant ils ont abandonné msn et ne communiquent que via FaceBook


----------



## yabr (28 Mars 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> aucune idée... seuls mes enfants utilisaient msn et maintenant ils ont abandonné msn et ne communiquent que via FaceBook


 
bienvenue au club.....ma plus jeune est encore sur msn ,elle ,pas de facebook


----------



## Babyfasty (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a vous,
Une tres bonne application qui réunie skype fb et msn et bien plus c : IM+ 
Cette appui est ergonomique son seul défaut est qu'il est payant et chère 7 &#8364; environ mais la qualité est au rdv
Nb: le skype de l'application permet seulement de clavarder


----------

